# Per PHP erstelltes Image speichern ?



## firstlord18 (6. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,

 ich habe ein Script, welches mir Thumbnails erstellt. Das sieht so aus:


```
<?php
 header("Content-Type: image/jpeg");
 $bild=imagecreatfromjpeg("test.jpg");
 $x=imagesx($bild);
 $y=imagesy($bild);
 
 $bild_kleiner=imagecreatetruecolor($x*0.1, $y * 0.1);
 imagecopyresized($bild_kleiner, $bild, 0,0,0,0,$x*0.1, $y * 0.1, $x, $y );
 imagejpeg($bild_kleiner);
 imagesdestroy();
 imagedestroy($bild_kleiner);
```
 
 So wird mit das Thumbnail von dem Bild test.jpg erstellt.  Jetzt möchte ich das Thumnail aber in einem bestimmten Verzeichnis auf meinem Webspace mit einem bestimmten Bildnamen abspeichern, wie ist das möglich  Ist das Bild schon als Tempdatei vorhanden,  so könnte ich das ja grad verschieben und umbenenne 

 Danke im vorraus,
 mfg
 björn


----------



## Ben Ben (6. Januar 2005)

Müsste mit dem Outputbuffer funktionieren, speichern und dann in ne Datei speichern.
ob_start() und co.


----------



## firstlord18 (6. Januar 2005)

ja das problem ist nur, dass ich nicht weiß wie man das bild dann in eine datei speichert. einfach mit fopen oda was


----------



## Timbonet (6. Januar 2005)

Warum lest ihr nicht einfach die Beschreibung einer Funktion, bevor ihr sie benutzt?
imagejpeg() kann das von ganz alleine.


----------

